# Toontrack EZ Drummer for cheap on amazon!



## CelestialParasite (Jun 20, 2013)

Price was only $79 so I figured I would share it for all to enjoy!

Toontrack EZdrummer Multi Layer Drum Sampler:Amazon:Software


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 20, 2013)

This is a good deal! (Unless you are one of those that enjoys the forever process of downloading pirated software off some filesharing site.)

Anyway...if I were to buy this, does anyone have any recommendations on which plug-in(s)/expansion(s) I should get to go with it? (Metalheads, Metal Foundry, Superior, Superior 2.0 Crossgrade, etc.?)


----------



## CelestialParasite (Jun 20, 2013)

The majority of people I've spoken too really praise the metal machine expansion. But that's only from word of mouth, not experience. It's the one I'm getting with it though.


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the post. I'm letting a friend of mine know.

I like using the 'Drumkit From Hell' expansion, just cause it has a bunch of 'basic' beats that I can choose from to tweak.


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 20, 2013)

People typically mix and match the things in the expansions. Like the drumkit from hell bass is absolutely awful in my opinion by itself, so some people supplement another. I have heard good things of the Metalheads and Machine I believe is the other one.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just picked up the crossgrade from EZ to Superior for $89 on Amazon (AudioDeluxe) - great price. Eager to see how much more control SD has.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 2, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Just picked up the crossgrade from EZ to Superior for $89 on Amazon (AudioDeluxe) - great price. Eager to see how much more control SD has.



I don't like 2.0 as much as EZ Drummer. EZ Drummer is way, well, easier.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 2, 2013)

^ Yeah, I'm hoping that SD doesn't bog down the whole experience, because you are right on about EZD. I hope I don't regret this upgrade.  We'll see!


----------

